# Help printing plastisol transfers.



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello,

I have tried making plastisol transfers before, after watching another screen printer who has kind of shown me the ropes, and the first time, I printed them, covered them with adhesive, and put them through the dryer to gel. However when I would peel the transfer off after pressing it for 15 seconds, (even tried it at 30 seconds), at 380 degrees, (have even tried it at 300 degrees), they would come off and it would print on the paper, but the ink would peel off just like rubber. So the guy who showed me told me that I had dried the ink too long while gelling it. So I just tried it today without gelling it, and just pressing it onto the shirt immediately after printing the transfer and putting adhesive on it. I have also tried it without using adhesive and just heat pressing it on there wet. But I am still getting the same results. Can anyone help me? I have five shirts that I MUST get done this weekend. I would print them like normal, but they are on the pocket and I don't have a pocket platen. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Sonny.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

With an immediate due date, this is not the time to experiment w/ printing transfers. If you are a screenprinter, then screenprint this job. Get a couple pieces of wood, screws, a "C" clamp, and make a quick jig.


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Chuckh,

Thanks for the reply, I agree, it was not the time to experiment. However I do remember the guy who has shown me the ropes set it aside for about thirty seconds before peeling the transfer paper off. So I printed up some more transfers and tried it, and it came out perfect! I guess I didn't think about that when I did it earlier today and before. I even washed and dried a test shirt, and tried to pick it off with my finger nail, and it wouldn't budge. But I do appreciate your response, and I might make a pocket platen as it would definitely be faster. I hope this helps anyone else who has been having this same problem. 
Sonny.


----------



## ivoalves (Apr 20, 2011)

Hy,

I'm not a pro on this, but i can tell you about my experience with Plastisol transfer, for now, it's my payroll.
i'll try to explain with my best english .

I just make the printing on a special paper for transfers, after that i use a adhesive, a powder glue, and after that i use a heat gun to get the powder dry, just about 2/3 seconds with the heat gun and its ready. You can touch the print, and if the powder doesn't get to the fingers its OK, when dry is bright.

After that, I put the transfer on the t-shirt and the heat press with the 170ºC and 10seconds its enough to do it, but you need to wait 2/3 seconds before peel it off.

I hope my experience can help you to solve this problem.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

For one you're pressing way too long, bring it down to 8-10 seconds and you probably need to lower the temperature since you're using powder. Try 8-10 seconds, then maybe dial the temp back to 350. If you can stretch the final print without cracking, it's cured. Transfers are all about dialing it in and then consistency.


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wormil,

Thanks for the help! I did dial the temp down to about 360 degrees, and the time to 10 seconds. Again, they came out great after letting them cool before peeling. I guess that's where cold peel comes from. I did check the stretch test, and all is good. I even tried to pick it off with my finger nails, which it would not come off. So I believe I may have it figured out. I appreciate the help.
Sonny.


----------



## immagic (Nov 3, 2009)

You are obviously using COLD PEEL Glue. Make sure you get all the excess glue off (glue that is on the silicone release paper not on the ink) as if you are printing on dark shirts it will leave a mark which does not come off.


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

immagic,

Yes, cold peel is the only way I can get it to work. When I try to hot peel, the ink starts peeling off like rubber. Is there a trick to doing the hot peel? Thanks, Sonny.


----------



## immagic (Nov 3, 2009)

It is just a different type of Glue. In our case we have Hot Peel fine powder and Cold Peel Printable. You always need to know if not try warm peel.


----------

